# Black car purchase - how difficult to keep clean



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking a a new used car purchase and it’s black!

Is this the most difficult colour to keep clean and shiny!

Really was looking for white but the black has all the spec I have been looking for!


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I have a new black car...and its a pain! Did a wash at the weekend, including a thorough clean of the wheels and application of a ceramic protection. 3 days after driving it looks like it needs another wash....demoralisng!


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

minotaur uk said:


> I have a new black car...and its a pain! Did a wash at the weekend, including a thorough clean of the wheels and application of a ceramic protection. 3 days after driving it looks like it needs another wash....demoralisng!


But when it's been washed and detailed it looks the best :buffer:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I also have a black car, washed yesterday afternoon and by this morning was dirty again, as above looks the absolute mutts nuts when it's clean though

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

uggski said:


> But when it's been washed and detailed it looks the best :buffer:


agreed....I just need to NOT drive it :lol:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

A total pain but it does look good when finished!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Best colour ever when polished and treated.

Would i buy another.........ummmm.......


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Don’t do it! I have a black car and about 30 seconds after detailing it it’s dusty and dirty all over again! :lol:

But when it’s clean they do look great!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There are worse things in the world than having a black car, such as having black car with Honda paint :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

minotaur uk said:


> I have a new black car...and its a pain! Did a wash at the weekend, including a thorough clean of the wheels and application of a ceramic protection. 3 days after driving it looks like it needs another wash....demoralisng!


But it's protected which is the main factor :thumb:

I have a black car and yes it looks dirty as soon you hit the streets :wall:
But nothing beating a black car when it's looking amazing especially in the sun:argie:


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Had a black mk2 Leon FR when they were just out 18 month later i just couldn't take no more.

Sold it and bought a silver one. 6 month later my hair grew back


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

My car, my wife's car and my son's car are all black. Did I mention I'm a masochist.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

My Black Mondeo is 15 year old and I've owned it 12.5 years. Love it, just gave it a maintenance wash today to get all of the salt, grime etc off. It looks great afterwards.
You've got to be dedicated or medicated to own a black car long term. I'm still on the dedicated route thanks to DW :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As has been said, 1 minute you'll love it, the next you'll hate it as it shows everyone, but does look good when clean + polished :thumb:

Also, some cars really suit black / dark colours


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Don’t do it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Black is not a color it is a career.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Have to agree with everyone that they don’t stay looking good for long but my god they look awesome :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've owned several black cars. They're really hard work, but the rewards for that work are incredible.

Would I buy another one? 

Yep. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

No! I would not even consider one! Too much work if you have life beside detailing


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

black is a royal pita, but again if detailing is your hobby the reward when clean is great


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I love a shiny, black car but keeping it that way is so hard! Choose another colour for your sanity if you can!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Been there done that twice and unlikely to go back, wait I want a black e30 BMW badly like I had in the 80's:lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Once you have black you keep coming back!! 
I’ve just gone back to black from silver after 4 years. 


Gonz.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Black cars look superb... for up to 30 minutes after the clean.

One of the few colours I could never live with for that very reason


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll never own a black car again while I'm alive on planet earth.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Shiny said:


> There are worse things in the world than having a black car, such as having black car with Honda paint


Hmm, yes, I remember those days! I now have dark grey Honda paint, makes an the difference...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have two black cars, the emphasis is on being realistic in keeping it clean. The key is less touching, once washed decon plus cleaned the swirls are apparent. Having corrected the paint it was worth the effort. Lower water 0ppm help with the water management. Black at the standard was a career, unsustainable in the long term as a daily driver.

I summise white to need equal care, in looking for another car now, black would not put me off as I know how to get the best out of it plus the dedication needed.

Black is a test of how skilled one can produce good results over time.

John Tht.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Black is definitely the most rewarding colour when clean, but it gets dirty very quickly. My Land Rover was a pain, mainly because I liked playing in the mud but the Astra isn’t much better.


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts

So it’s hard work -the car is just the correct spec and waited 3 months to find!

As a matter of interest which colour is the nicest to work on, giving great results 

Thanks for your thoughts guys!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

mgtf said:


> Thanks for your thoughts
> 
> So it's hard work -the car is just the correct spec and waited 3 months to find!
> 
> ...


Black is, that's the problem :thumb:


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Black is a great colour and as other have said requires work but,,, I am on my third black car and after my second I said I wouldn't buy another. That worked well as the latest car is black!

Be realistic with it, I have some good protection on it and during the winter I use BH Auto foam and Autoglanz spritzer and try just to do a contactless wash. Yes its not amazing and its not the high standard I like but it looks good and in reality with the salt and the snow here its going to be pretty mank in a short time. During the summer I love it, ok it gets dusty but its a quick safe wash and it looks amazing again.

For me the efforts are worth it, and if its the right car and right spec go for it:thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had a black car and it drove me insane trying to keep it clean 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

I’ve had 2 black cars in the last 5 years, definitely the most rewarding to wash but also the most frustrating after you see the dust after only a few miles. 

You will find yourself washing it more often but also enjoying the ‘before and after’ 

It’s character building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

